# Blue Cats, etc.



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Just had a good week at the Camp on Howard Creek, which feeds into the Brothers River, into the Apalachicola River, etc. Water still warm for general fishing, but caught a few and gathered up the Blue Catfish - out of the river, into the fish fry and on the plate, delish. Also hit the FL Seafood Festival on 7 Nov, after fishen'.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

....sum more pics:


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

and....sum more pics:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

NoCatch said:


> and....sum more pics:


Good pictures. Those are all channels cats though


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

For sure channel cats in the first picture. Love the osprey and owl pics. Chickens better watch out!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Those oysters is what got my attention. That Festival is where one could fill up at an affordable .Here in Walton County down on the beach they are $1.49 EACH....with a minimum order of 3.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, great pics and report.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Ya, talked to my camp mate and he said Channel, but always called them Blue, compared to the Butter Balls down another river/creek. Hell, tasted good to me. what ever they were....plus the Apalachicola oysters were $12 a dozen, outside of Apalachicola there were all LA or TX, at a higher price!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Go Pats!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish & cool pictures.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely cool pictures, Chief.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Great photos. After you cooked him up, how did that Bowfin taste?


----------

